# Radio para onda corta



## Alfgu (Jun 18, 2006)

Hola amigos foreros, soy nuevo en el foro y bueno me gustaría hacer algún que otro amigo,
Bueno mi tema es que quiero fabricarme una radio-receptor de Onda Corta que valla desde los 3 Mhz iniciales hasta sus finales 30MHz, ya que soy un radio-escucha aficionado, y en las tiendas solo encuentro receptores multibandas con las bandas de OC (SW) desde 13m hasta 75m es decir entre la banda de 6MHz hasta la 21MHz aproximadamente, y me gustaria tener una que cogiese todas las bandas, y mirando por internet he visto pero no he encontrado ninguna de  esas caracteristicas como la que quiero fabricarme, si alguien me pudiese hechar una mano se lo agradeceria. Un cordial saludo y Gracias de antemano.


----------



## pepepuerto (Jun 24, 2006)

Hola Alf,,,,, quizas si entras, en un foro de la banda de 27 Mgc podras localizar algun receptor que cubra esa banda, para fabricar un equipo ,,y que funcione bien, es necesario contar con instrumental, y los componentes trendras problema para encontrarlos , suerte un saludo mira por aqui 
http://www.radioaficionados.net/foros/index.php


----------



## Alfgu (Jun 25, 2006)

Gracias *Pepepuerto*, me pondre manos a la obra, y ya mirare a ver por donde buscar los componentes aunque la mayoria se encontraran en tiendas de electronica
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## asterix2 (Jul 6, 2006)

Saludos cordiales desde argentina,es posible reformar las bobinas osciladoras,y amplificadoras de rf de un receptor comun de onda corta,la idea es reducir el numero de espiras,con esto se eleva la frecuencia de resonancia de los circuitos del receptor,tambien si el diseño constructivo de las bobinas lo permite se puede extraer hacia afuera EL NUCLEO de ferrite de la sbobinas ,con esto tambien se eleva la frecuencia.

en mis comienzo como radioaficionado,no tenia dinero para comprarme un buen receptor,y lo que hacia era reformar receptores de AM,CAMBIANDO el numero de espiras de las bobinas.

usando este metodo,he logrado recepcionar frecuencia de aeronaves y torres de control de aeropuertos,mofificando una simple radio de fm( solo ajustando bonina osciladora).-

otra tecnica ,seria armar un conversor de frecuencia,es decir una unidad de rf, que recepcione la banda que vos quieras,y que la frecuencia de salida sea por ejemplo 
550 khz. es decir el receptor original estaria funcionando como un amplificador de frecuencia intermedia,a este sistema se le dice doble conversion.

a pasado mucho tiempo y se me vienen a la memoria,muchos circuitos.

bueno.no quiero aburrirte,te envio mis saludos.


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 8, 2006)

Nada Axterix2, un buen consejo, muchas Gracias, pero mi idea era de coger un esquema que ya le he conseguido y de ahi hacer el receptor, y lo de la bobina estoy investigando con ella para calibrarla, aunque tambien he cogido "ideas" de algunas paginas web que se dedican a las radios miticas de valvulas, que por cierto tengo alguna que otra por ahi en plena restauracion.


----------



## klein1974 (Abr 4, 2010)

hola amigo alfgu mira este link es interesante  es la pagina de un japones que es aficionado a los  trasmisores y los hace todos los esquemas a mano  espero te sirva mucho ahi encontraras de todas las  bandas  http://www.intio.or.jp/jf10zl/  saluditos  klein


----------



## egimeno (Abr 12, 2010)

El problema en los equipos emisores o receptores que abarquen un espectro tán ancho es que generalmente necesitan una cierta complejidad, pues los componentes, especialmente las bobinas, funcionan en una banda concreta, con lo que es frecuente que haya módulos que tengan que estar repetidor y usar un conmutador para seleccionar los bloques de cada banda


----------



## lumineitor (Feb 26, 2012)

Si aun estas interesado en construirte el receptor en cuestión la mejor opción es modificar una ya existente.Lo primero es saber si conseguís algunos materiales especiales ejemplo, capacitor variable de 3 secciones por 410pf bobinas de frecuencia intermedia, y lo mas importante las ganas. Si tenes después de tanto tiempo, la intención de construirlo, te subiré un esquema simple pero mas que nada, de cobertura entre 1600 kilohertz  a 8000 se puede ir un poco mas arriba, en un solo paso, pero primero, tengo que saber si estas interesado. Pues hay un cartel indicando que el tema no tiene actividad. Saludos lumineitor


----------



## lsedr (Mar 2, 2012)

Si desean construir un receptor de onda corta ( 3 - 30 mhz ) pueden emplear el integrado NE602 y hacer un equipo de conversion directa con un lm386 como salida de audio.


----------



## TULLIO (Mar 17, 2012)

Hola alfgu, si quieres toda la informacion para construir un receptor de 0-30 Mhz mira lapagina web Cq radio amateur 310, que esta en castellano y es loultimo publicado por Charles Kitchin,uno que se las sabe del tema.TULLIO


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 17, 2012)

fijate si te sirve, no hasta 30mhz, pero supongo que jugando un poco se puede llevar un poco mas arriba, es am y ssb, los inductores son valores comerciales, asi que es comprar y armar. http://www.home.zonnet.nl/laar60/e8.htm
Saludos


----------



## TULLIO (Abr 7, 2012)

Hola alfgu; si quieres el circuito del receptor MFJ 8100 de 5 bandas, ve al sitio (en idioma polaco) pero el esquema en ingles, Najprostszy odbiornik globalny. No es dificil de hacer, pues alli se puede ver a grosso modo el PCB del mismo. Es un receptor hasta 30 Mhz muy usado.TULLIO



Hola alfgu: disculpa, rectifico mi anterior: MFJ 8100 odbiornik globalny-. Suerte.TULLIO


----------



## gabriel7747 (Abr 6, 2014)

hola amigo mira hacer un receptor es muy facil, depende ahora si lo quieres hacer por bandas o una especie de receptor banda corrida que al final es lo mismo ya que los circuitos de rf solo conmutan por otros para el siguiente rango dando recepcion continua, pero te puedes hacer un receptor muy sensible ocupando el integrado ta2003p, es en si una radio completa de am y fm solo que cuando ensanchas la recepcion para una banda de aficionados se nota un corrimiento bastante fuerte, que hacer? púes bien lo mejor es usar un oscilador basado en DDS si no tienes acceso a este la siguiente opcion es un pll con lcd y con encoder, si aun no puedes la ultima es un vco fabricado con fets y con una buena construccion mecanica, ahora para recibir banda lateral sera suficiente incorporar un oscilador de batido a 456 khz con ajuste de portadora, si puedes hacer este cambio mediante una tension A.G.C. sera mucho mejor ya que no todas las señales tienen la misma intensidad suerte amigo en tu proyecto que me parece bastante interesante yo ando en algo parecido pero son transmisores de am. saludos colega y colegas.



no pierdan tiempo la mayoría de estos circuitos no funcionan ya probe varios algunos si otros no ojo hay que saber de electronica


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 6, 2014)

Hola a todos , "Hacer un bueno equipo receptor es mui mas dificil si conparado en armar un bueno transmissor" , ya decia un viejo y mui experimentado mestre en la arte de RF conocido mio. 
Una configuración de receptor banda ancha en HF mui interesante es : escojer la premera FI ( estoi me referindo a un receptor superheterondino de double conversión) mas alta que la maxima frequenzia  a sener recebida por ese equipo , por exenplo 30Mhz , entonses escojemos como premera FI = 45Mhz , la segunda FI esa si puede sener 10.7Mhz , 21.4Mhz o mismo 455Khz. Asi la filtragen de entrada de antena  antes de lo premero mixer es mui sensillo bastando agregar un filtro tipo passa baja y listo , eso es porque la frequenzia imagen estas 45Mhz arriba y esa lo filtro passa bajo ya rejeitou en mucho decibelios , jajajajajaja. Haora lo premero oscilador local ese deve andar de 45Mhz hasta 75Mhz para recebirmos de poucos Khz hasta a los 30Mhz . La premera FI haora es canbiada en segunda FI por meo de un mixer agregado a un segundo oscilador y ese puede sener fixo .La segunda FI es filtrada conforme la modulación que queremos demodular , lo demodulador tanbien es canbiado conforme lo tipo de modulación que puede sener AM , SSB , FM.
Bueno todo eso que yo aclaro aca no es novidad alguna y ya existe a muchos y muchos años, solamente aclare aca para que los conpañeros aficcionados exercinten su mentes a respecho , jajajajajaja.
Qualquer duda adicional , pregunteme es un plaser platicarmos 
!Fuerte Abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rubenchaco (Abr 6, 2014)

http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com/2012/09/conversor-de-recepcion-40m-1600kcs.html
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/receptor-conversion-directa.html


----------



## TULLIO (Abr 7, 2014)

hola Alfgu, si quieres un diseño muy completo de receptor de onda corta de 9 bandas,ve la página de F6BCU  que tiene un clon del receptor Ten Tec 1453.Suerte.


----------



## fredd2 (Abr 7, 2014)

alguno miro la fecha del post? creo que lo resolvio o por lo menos no le quedaron dudas de como hacerlo, un saludo!


----------

